# How much milk?



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Now I know to a certain extent it comes down to personal taste but is there a standard amount of milk to shots for milk based drinks.

I know it may also be based on your chosen cups etc but I think I have a tendency to fill mine (not standard size cups for cap etc) and may be drowning the coffee a bit.

Thanks


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

There was a sticky around here somewhere but I can't find it now. I have 7oz cups and 10oz cups. I usually put one oz of espresso in the 7oz cups and the rest milk i.e. 6oz but for the 10oz I usually do a double of espresso so 2 to 8oz. I wouldn't go any weaker than 1 to 6oz as that's about as weak as I can handle. Most friends like this ratio.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Personally, I don't go more than 1:5 - I've got 6 oz HasBean cappuccino cups, which I occasionally put a single, 1 oz shot in and fill with milk.

More often than not I use a double shot for those cups (so 1:2 or 1:3 depending on shot volume) - and I often have cortados - roughly 1:1 espresso and milk in espresso cups.

I tend to split coffees into two groups - basically contrasting with/"cutting through" milk or complementing it. Complementary coffees (SQM Finca Bourbon or HasBean Sol Nascente for example) I tend to match with small amounts of milk (cortado esp.). Cutting through coffees (HasBean Blake or Union Revelation for example) I tend to add more milk to.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Different espresso based milk drinks have prescribed ratios, but these are not always ideal, as it depends on the coffee you are using, the milk you are using and needs to allow for cultural differences in the way coffee is served

The Espresso Drinks Chart goes some way towards illustrating the ratios but should be used as a guide only


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks all.

I've definitely been making them a bit milky but made them a bit stronger today and definitely a lot nicer. The next purchase will be some standard size cups.

Jason


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

RolandG said:


> and I often have cortados - roughly 1:1 espresso and milk in espresso cups.


I'm a big fan. Also really enjoy the occasional cortado condensada when I remember to pick up a tin of Carnation (think my love of the stuff stems from childhood).


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

20Eyes said:


> I'm a big fan. Also really enjoy the occasional cortado condensada when I remember to pick up a tin of Carnation (think my love of the stuff stems from childhood).


Never heard of that one - might try it at some point


----------

